# Topeak Mini 18 Multi-Tool VS crankbrothers Multi 19 Tool



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Been using my old motorcycle tool which covers the basics fine but thining about getting a bicycle specific tool. 

Looking between these two multi tools and leaning a little more towards the Topeak Mini 18 Multi-Tool, They are both the same price and both seem to be good quality but I think the Topeak is a little more compact. 

Any input? 
Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got the CB M10. Despite my opinion that almost everything else made by CB is blingy trash, the multitool is the best I've used- good tolerances and machining. I liked it enough that I bought a spare for the second bike.

I would not bother with the larger M19 though- I think that the additional bulk added by the chain tool is not worth it. I think that chain tools are better off as a separate piece. So I carry an M10 and a separate Park Tools chainbreaker.


----------



## teknolog (Jan 27, 2013)

You definitely want a separate chain tool. The Park CT-5 is great IMHO.


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the CB m17 and don't have anything bad to say about. The chain tool isn't bulky and I've used it multiple times (at home) with ease.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Integrated chain tools work 90-95% of the time. The other 5-10% of the time they don't work, you're SOL and have to walk or coast out.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I am fine with 90-95% of the time. 
I don't have a chain tool at all right now and have yet to ever need one. 
This is just for emergencies anyways. If I was looking for shop tools, I wouldn't get an integrated tool.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Fair enough. Though I've never had to use a chain breaker for anything besides installing a new chain. I've just watched other people break theirs and then swear as they fiddle around with integrated ones 

I carry a Park CT-5 (hardly a shop tool) only because I ride with other people who break chains.

Between the M10 and the M19, I'd still prefer the M10 as it's about as hefty enough as is for daily use. All I really use are 2-3 sizes of hex key, the other stuff is usually unused. M19 is going to be a fair bit heftier.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have seen it needed once on group ride where somebody broke a chain. 
I figure it is better to have and not need than to need and not have. 
Most my rides even though may be long I am never more then a few miles away from the car. 
However, some of my rides, I can be 10+ miles away and that seems to be where sh!t go wrong. lol


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Inventory your fastener needs, then choose the one that best meets those needs.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I've used the CB chain tool on the trail and it worked fine. Like others, I think CB stuff is crap but their multitool is pretty decent.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I just ordered a topeak mini20 pro (i know, unsolicited advice here) because it was the only tool I found that had 10mm hex

I have my older (see rusted multitool thread) Topeak Hexus II, in which I did have to use the chain tool a few times, without issue. And mostly recently needed the 8mm hex to tighten down some loosened cranks. Had I been on my other bike, I woulda been out of luck, needing a 10mm - hence the Mini20 pro purchase. 

Bikeabuser said it, assess your needs. Choose the tool for the (potential) job.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Have been using the CB Multi 17 since they came out. Have had nothing but good experiences with it. Chain tool always works.

Only 2 drawbacks I have seen for it.......

1. Confined spaces are not good.....IE: trying to adjust a Thomson Seatpost
2. Mine is so old there is no spoke wrench that is very compatible with their own wheels.

That being said, I have one for each bike, plus my wife carries one on her bike.


----------

